# Why do I like blues but dislike country?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I love the blues. Especially slide and harmonica laden blues. My son says it sounds a lot like country. I almost let him out of the truck...

So what is it about country that I really don't like? I mean there's the odd song I like as long as it has a rockin beat and minimal lap steel, but both genres appear to be doing the same "woe was me" thing, only one "I'm like, yeah man, that sucks...I hear ya" and the other is "start acting like a man and quit yer cryin!"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You may want to start indoctrinating you son. Go to YouTube and play him Robert Johnson, Son House etc. and maybe Howling Wolf. They find a couple examples of classic country hurtin' music and play that. Sort of like the two extremes, just to start.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Too each their own. I love country and if it is a great player even better. But myself I am so sick of tired old blues or another SRV clone. Can't change the track fast enough. If i hear Cold Shot at a jam one more time you will be reading about it in the paper.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the blues too, and I also can't stomach country. When I was a child I was frequently told by my father that country music was what simpletons listened to.

Last May I went to a fireworks display, but they had a country group playing and as soon as I heard the lap steel, I turned the car around and went home. I can't take the corny lyrics and the over sized narcissistic stooges in cowboy hats playing three chord songs about trucks, capricious women and US patriotism.

And most of those guys have never been west of the Mississippi.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, they are both genres where I don't like much, but the stuff I do like, I like a lot.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the roots of them come from different places. also, it depends on the type of country or blues, and what era it's from.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Maybe it's the audience you don't relate to ? For me that is definitively it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Country ("Hillbilly Blues") was always more populist than blues which tends to be more rootsy. That's how you get Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy out of what was once generally a down home mashup of mostly blues, with folk and gospel and all sorts of other stuff... and with blues, the worst you get is retired guy rock.

I never thought I'd see the day I defended country, but Cash never cried about nothin. Yer son's not (completely) wrong, but just cause 2 things come from the same place don't mean they're traveling together.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Blues, country, rock, pop, whatever, there's 20% good and 80% crap. Plus you have to admit it's much easier to write blues lyrics than tell a country story. I prefer blues any day but some country song writers are master story tellers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

> *Why do I like blues but dislike country?*


Because you have good taste in music?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Blues and country are huge (hyyyyyuuuuuuuge, as DT would say) categories. There is no one blues or country definition so I could see you playing someone a blues and a country song and having them hate B and like C. And then play them two different blues and country songs and then they like C and hate B. 

How do you lump ABB's Stormy Monday in with a 30's acoustic version of Dust My Broom? Or any Hank Snow song along side a rippin' Brad Paisley country song? Those categories are just too limiting, like Rock became 40 years ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The two genres each cover such a wide arc, that I don't know if it is possible to like the one categorically, and dislike the other categorically. I feel pretty confident in suggesting that there would be some "blues" that you might dislike or consider disposable, and some forms of "country" that you'd like a lot. I suspect there would also be some music that you might call blues that others would adamantly insist is country, and vice versa.

But yeah, there is crap in virtually ever genre of music that aims for popular appeal. Where music is used around the world for ceremonial purposes, rather than for seeking popularity and the money attached to it, there tends not to be quite so much crap. Not that it is all listenable to every person, but one is unlikely to find the locals muttering "You call that a _chant_? It's crap. Sing me a _real_ chant."


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

You haven't been exposed to good country music. Yet. 
Margo Price has a great throwback sound, she is produced by Jack White. And you cannot ignore the awesome steel guitar, twangy singing, telecasters, its irresistible.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lord-Humongous said:


> You haven't been exposed to good country music. Yet.
> Margo Price has a great throwback sound, she is produced by Jack White. And you cannot ignore the awesome steel guitar, twangy singing, telecasters, its irresistible.


Complete and utter cockwomble shite.

Country AAANNNDDD Western music is shallow music for narrow-minded, uneducated, ******* 'Mericuns. I detest the vocals where every word is dragged up from deep below the note. It spoils every C&W song.

Blues is going the same way. If I have to hear another heavy blues artist like SRV, Phillip Sayce and so on, or have to suffer badly played versions of Johnny Be Good or Pride and Joy at jam nights again, I'm moving to an island with my banjo!

Whilst we're at it, CCR , the Doors, Fleetwood Mac or the Eagles are NOT classic rock but middle of the road soft-rock crap.

Just my tuppence worth.

Love you all,
Jim


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol, you just made my day Jim!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Oops, double post.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the OP is 100% correct. Those leaving, hurting, drinking and broken-heart songs are only found in country music.

Elvis Presley-Heartbreak Hotel is just one. There is a plethora of others in all kinds of music genres.

rock break up songs - YouTube

pop breakup songs - YouTube

pop drinking songs - YouTube


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

My original post was not to criticize or insult those who like country. Do your thing. Me, still cant go there. Sorry, Margo doesn't do it for me, but I tried.The country stuff I DO like has a groove and fast beat. Piano is good, no lap steel. No twangy. No whiny vocals. No fiddle (though I like fiddle in maritime type music) and exception being that famous Charlie Daniels Band song

As for blues, I am more into the modern or rockin blues. Yep, SRV fan here...sorry, but the man was an animal on that Strat. So was Gary Moore. Runners up KWS, David Gogo, Steve Hill...all bad ass bluesmen. Then there's Colin James, Gary Clark JR, John Mayer, good ol Mr Gibbons, Bonnie Rait, Sonny Landreth, Johhny Lang...etc. Sure, I like some of the older blues greats like EC, Buddy Guy, John Lee, Howlin Wolf etc, but I gravitate to the more recent, harder players. Then again, I grew up with hard rock, so my tastes are closer to hard rock than soft. Play it hard or put it away sort of thing


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

Scotty said:


> No fiddle (though I like fiddle in maritime type music) and exception being that famous Charlie Daniels Band song


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> My original post was not to criticize or insult those who like country.


I certainly did not take it as any type of criticism. Those of us that do like country music do feel for you, though. Seeing that some of your synapses are not firing correctly and causing you to miss out on the enjoyment of this great genre. Perhaps, Scotty, you will hit your head on something in the next little while and the jangle will put things back in place where they belong.

And I hope my teasing above was taken in the right context. 

Back on a serious note, I understand why some people are turned off country music with their themes. I personally like story songs and that is why I like country music, the classic stuff. The new country stuff doesn't do much for me as I just don't care for it. I also like rock, pop, folk, easy listening and a bit of classical. But when I can't understand what is being sung, it gets turned off in a hurry. If you want to scream*#*(, do it on someone else's time.

Question: You said you don't like the steel guitar. Did you know that Pink Floyd has used one on some of their albums? (I didn't until recently) Breathe is one of them. Do you like that song?

The Steel Guitar Forum :: View topic - Lap Steel: Pink Floyd


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I certainly did not take it as any type of criticism. Those of us that do like country music do feel for you, though. Seeing that some of your synapses are not firing correctly and causing you to miss out on the enjoyment of this great genre. Perhaps, Scotty, you will hit your head on something in the next little while and the jangle will put things back in place where they belong.
> 
> And I hope my teasing above was taken in the right context.
> 
> ...


No offense was taken, I got the jabs...Love Floyd. Perhaps its the way lap steel is _played_ in most country. David Lindley's Mercury Blues is terrific (To bad it was the only song on that CD that I liked). And there it is again. I love blues slide, but not country lap steel. It has to be in the context of how it is played


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Scotty said:


> ...David Lindley's Mercury Blues is terrific (To bad it was the only song on that CD that I liked). ...


I loved that album! But if you bought it expecting it all to be like Mercury Blues, then, yes, you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Scotty said:


> My original post was not to criticize or insult those who like country. Do your thing. Me, still cant go there. Sorry, Margo doesn't do it for me, but I tried.The country stuff I DO like has a groove and fast beat. Piano is good, no lap steel. No twangy. No whiny vocals. No fiddle *(though I like fiddle in maritime type music)* and exception being that famous Charlie Daniels Band song


That reminds me of growing up with only CBC and CTV (with fuzzy reception). Music on CBC covered the wide gamut of Hymn Sing, Tommy Hunter and about a half dozen maritime fiddle shows (Don Messer, et al). That, to the CBC, was Canadian musicana in a nutshell I guess. I still cringe when I hear any of it. 

Fiddle to me should be either Jean-Luc Ponty, Boyd Tinsley (Dave Matthews Band) or Allen Sloan (Dixie Dregs). 

As for pedal steel, I love it and I think it fits with country music (and others, occasionally) although I can get too much of the weeping, whining singing. A good pedal steel player should be covering that spectrum.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> No offense was taken, I got the jabs...Love Floyd. Perhaps its the way lap steel is _played_ in most country. David Lindley's Mercury Blues is terrific (To bad it was the only song on that CD that I liked). And there it is again. I love blues slide, but not country lap steel. It has to be in the context of how it is played


That is so true. I would love to play pedal steel guitar. 

I had never listened to any David Linley's music, at least knowingly, before and I like the tune Mercury Blues and although his rendition is quite different from others I know, it is very good and the steel guitar playing is different too, but enjoyable, so thanks for posting it.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> That reminds me of growing up with only CBC and CTV (with fuzzy reception). Music on CBC covered the wide gamut of Hymn Sing, Tommy Hunter and about a half dozen maritime fiddle shows (Don Messer, et al). That, to the CBC, was Canadian musicana in a nutshell I guess. I still cringe when I hear any of it.
> 
> Fiddle to me should be either Jean-Luc Ponty, Boyd Tinsley (Dave Matthews Band) or Allen Sloan (Dixie Dregs).
> 
> As for pedal steel, I love it and I think it fits with country music (and others, occasionally) although I can get too much of the weeping, whining singing. A good pedal steel player should be covering that spectrum.


Thirty years younger, and all the music was rock on CBC and CTV (re: Much Music.) You soon learn to cringe at it or try to find other avenues of enjoying it. I mostly cringe at rock.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> I loved that album! But if you bought it expecting it all to be like Mercury Blues, then, yes, you're going to be disappointed.


True--and then he also did other stuff--like this:


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Fiddle to me should be either Jean-Luc Ponty, Boyd Tinsley (Dave Matthews Band) or Allen Sloan (Dixie Dregs).


Ah ... Jean-Luc Ponty, that brings me back a few years !

What about this fiddle ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe it's too "country"....................


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Regarding pedal steel, Steve Howe played one live for years on Going For The One, just to name one song. I read in the mid-70s that he was contacted by Moog to use his pedal steel to drive a synthesizer. The article said the specialized steel-to-synth hardware was damaged in shipment and I never heard any more on it.

I always thought that could have been a Jimmy-red herring. It took a lot of effort to get a fretted guitar to track via pitch-to-voltage converters (which is the raw input a synth needs to create tones). I couldn't imagine getting a PVC to track a constantly glissing pitch, that's like starting with the hardest possibly scenario and then doing the easy ones afterwards.

I'm still not aware of any pedal steel players driving a synthesizer. It would probably create some very interesting sounds, but maybe not competent player was ever interested in it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sorbz62 said:


> Whilst we're at it, CCR , the Doors, Fleetwood Mac or the Eagles are NOT classic rock but middle of the road soft-rock crap.


Just to nitpick with an otherwise witty post. Agree with you in most part about "Not Classic Rock". A lot of music played on so called classic rock station is just the 'pop rock of the time'. But the Doors? I just find them hard to categorize - Soft Parade is a good example of "I don't know what this is but I like it". Fleetwood Mac to me is Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac, not the Mark Two version with the vocals of a bleating goat. Fleetwood Mac Mark Two is middle of the road soft rock, but Fleetwood Mac Mark One is a guitar band, a really good guitar band.

As for Country, the classic hurtin' music - "My girl she left me, my dog he done died" - can make my anal sphincter spasm sometimes.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@Scotty said: Fiddle to me should be either Jean-Luc Ponty, Boyd Tinsley (Dave Matthews Band) or Allen Sloan (Dixie Dregs).

For me the best is Jerry Goodman (The Flock, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Dixie Dregs, etc.). Here are some recording outtakes by Goodman...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> Whilst we're at it, CCR , the Doors, Fleetwood Mac or the Eagles are NOT classic rock but *middle of the road soft-rock* crap.
> 
> Just my tuppence worth.
> 
> ...


But very successful soft-rock groups. While you may feel their music was middle of the road, their popularity and music sales were definitely not.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> But very successful soft-rock groups. While you may feel their music was middle of the road, their popularity and music sales were definitely not.


In Canada and the US maybe but in UK and Europe they all were in a genre known as AOR (album oriented rock). They were never played on the radio and were a little niche. 

Classic Rock to me (and all Brits) means Marshall stacks, screaming vocals and great guitar playing - pre-hair metal - Judas Priest, Sabbath, Ozzy, Led Zeppelin, Rush, early Status Quo, NWOBHM, etc.

I remember watching Priest in Manchester, they started the song Genocide. I was standing right in front of KK Downing. Glen Tipton played the intro and when KK joined in, my guts were torn out by his 6 Marshall stacks. Now that's Classic Rock!

Haha!
Jim out!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

^^American crap.

Seriously, I hate Robby Krueger's guitar sound. It is very clean and piercing, kind of grating on my nerves.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sorbz62 said:


> ^^American crap.
> 
> Seriously, I hate Robby Krueger's guitar sound. It is very clean and piercing, kind of grating on my nerves.


Hmm, I like it...
And that is a bluesy kind of thing, not middle of the road or soft rock.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> I remember watching Priest in Manchester, they started the song Genocide. I was standing right in front of KK Downing. Glen Tipton played the intro and when KK joined in, *my guts were torn out by his 6 Marshall stacks.* Now that's Classic Rock!
> 
> Haha!
> Jim out!


Sounds more like ear drum busting to me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Sounds more like ear drum busting to me.


Same thing...


----------



## Bob Lawrason (Mar 5, 2017)

Are we talking country or country & western? Country music originated from the blues which rockabilly also came from - it all just progressed into one genre or another thru the instruments played and the vocal interpretation - so I guess my point it........ it's maybe the song and how it's presented and not necessarily the genre we find a distaste for!!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Country music is a lot older than that. Country music is based off of country dance (which I guess makes it the same thing.) It was pervasive in the British empire in the 1650s. John Playfair's manuals hold many country standards and provide the rules for playing and dancing the jig, the reel, the hornpipe and such. Later in the 17th century, country dance became a fad throughout continental Europe. J.S. Bach was even inspired to write jigs (although I have yet to hear any violinists play it properly, harrumpf!) In the New World, not only was US and Canada having fun with country music but so was Cuba (Habanera is a form of country music, if you want to look up old recordings.) Brazil has its own forms, namely Sertanejo.

What makes United States fairly unique is that the tradition of the sentimental ballad has its origins there. In the late 19th century, sentimental ballads had come to dominate American music. Similar styles in other languages had been relegated to art music so in French you have chanson, in Portuguese you have Fado and in German you have Liedermacher. Either that or you looked to operettas (musical theatre in English.) The expression of the sentimental ballad in the first days of recording back in the 1920s share enough similarities to be pretty much indistinguishable between the white recordings and the race recordings.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, I just had my mind significantly expanded, vis a vis country music. Thank you, @Xelebes . You are a wealth of musical history, sir!



sorbz62 said:


> ^^American crap.
> 
> Seriously, I hate Robby Krueger's guitar sound. It is very clean and piercing, kind of grating on my nerves.


I agree. I never 'got' them. At all. And now I'm learning a couple of their songs for a new band. How can you get drunk for only two songs in the middle of a gig - and sober up for the 3rd set? I've got some research to do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like story songs and this song explains why I like country (the real country, not the new stuff).


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

sorbz62 said:


> ^^American crap.
> 
> Seriously, I hate guitar sound. It is very clean and piercing, kind of grating on my nerves.


LOL. I find _Robby Krieger._ the least unappealing of the whole "Doors " thing,him and the drummer.
Morrison never appealed to me at all.


----------



## Joe-Bin (Feb 27, 2017)

Scotty said:


> I love the blues. Especially slide and harmonica laden blues. My son says it sounds a lot like country. I almost let him out of the truck...
> 
> So what is it about country that I really don't like? I mean there's the odd song I like as long as it has a rockin beat and minimal lap steel, but both genres appear to be doing the same "woe was me" thing, only one "I'm like, yeah man, that sucks...I hear ya" and the other is "start acting like a man and quit yer cryin!"


I haven't read this whole thread yet, but I just want to say I agree with you whole heartedly. I think it is mostly the beat and rhythm; Blues has many variations, but to me the country songs all start to sound the same after awhile.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Bubb said:


> LOL. I find _Robby Krieger._ the least unappealing of the whole "Doors " thing,him and the drummer.
> Morrison never appealed to me at all.


No effort to change your opinions but it's interesting to know that Manzarek and Densmore were jazz players and Kreiger was trained as a flamenco guitarist. He didn't even play the electric guitar until he joined the Doors. So that should offer some insight into their sound. They experimented with many genres in their recordings which is what made their music so unique: they had the background to do so. I don't think their objective was to fit into any mold, they had the opportunity to do indulge themselves musically. This differs from many of their British contemporaries who learned their trade by listening to the blues. As far as I know, Morrison was the only one in the band who was really into the blues. 

Cue their masterwork:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Johnny Cash does not count when it comes to not liking country.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Couple of country songs for y'all.......... lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 for Johnny Cash. Here's another great one from 'the Legend'. (and remember I grew up with so much country, I couldn't listen to it with an open ear until I was in my mid-30s).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> Johnny Cash does not count when it comes to not liking country.


Ok, I concede. I like this version better than the original. That video also speaks volumes


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

As an ex-brit who as a 16 year old was obsessed by blues and jazz I deplored country. Saccharine and sentimental. But as is often wont in life, a girl changed my mind. She made no argument. She could have cared less about music. But she broke my heart. And when I heard George Jones singing 'The Race Is On', I suddenly related. And I thank her for it.

Country music is at its best a genuine American art form. The themes it speaks to are ageless. The origins of the form lie in the ballads of the English, Irish and Scottish. But the influence of black music is central to the form. A fact often lost on the consumers but not always the practitioners of the music.

The problem with music as an industry is writ large in County. Nashville played a dominant role under the aegis of people like Chet Atkins. The demand for market stifled the music into a bland recipe that was primarily concerned with return on investment, not music. But there were exceptions. And, as varied as his output was, 'No Show' Jones I think makes a good case for authenticity.

Bakersfield rebelled against the establishment and introduced drums as a central element to its sound. Buck Owens and Merle Haggard were new and they had a good number of hits along the way. I may not have related to the sentiment of Merle's 'Okie From Muskogee' but I certainly did to 'Working Mans Blues'.

And key to this for me, as a musician, is the players. Don Rich was a musician. Pure and simple. And James Burton's solo on 'Working Mans Blues' is a work of wonder. And Roy Nichols, a master. Haggard's live shows were more jazz than pop. He would call a tune and the consequence was unscripted. I would extend this to bluegrass where the levels of musical accomplishment within a circumscribed form are hard to believe.

On the whole I don't listen to Country today. I think it compromised. It sounds more like MOR rock than anything else. Much like Nashville in the 50s and 60s it is a machine that caters to the norm. Much like most music today.

Oh, did I say, I am a curmudgeon

'Hurt' was amazing.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like that both of the posted Cash songs aren't originally country, far from it even.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmmm ..


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Some artist do different genres


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I was at a house concert last night watching Suzie Vinnick owning her acoustic and belting out the tunes. A lot of it was very bluesy but a few had a county feel which I quite liked. Fantastic performer if you ever get the chance to see her


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I was at a house concert last night watching Suzie Vinnick owning her acoustic and belting out the tunes. A lot of it was very bluesy but a few had a county feel which I quite liked. Fantastic performer if you ever get the chance to see her


Rick Fines still playing with her by any chance?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Rick Fines still playing with her by any chance?


Not last night, not sure if they still work together. He's a great player from what I've heard on her CD, but I like her powerhouse style much better, but they do compliment each other


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I like that both of the posted Cash songs aren't originally country, far from it even.


The definitions are way blurry nowadays. Is this country or metal, neither or both? Did they invent something new or just taking another hybrid a different direction. David Allan Coe with 3/4 or Pantera. Not my cuppa cuppa, although I really liked Pantera, from beginning to end.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I was at a house concert last night watching Suzie Vinnick owning her acoustic and belting out the tunes. A lot of it was very bluesy but a few had a county feel which I quite liked. Fantastic performer if you ever get the chance to see her


I would definitely go and see this gal play.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Redd Volkaert, Vince Gill, Danny Gatton, Chet Atkins, Roy Clarke... what have they got in common?... anybody?
And, for those of you who 'kind of' like steel, check out David Hartley (and the late John Stannard, RIP) on YouTube - they're not what you'd expect.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

J-75 said:


> Redd Volkaert, Vince Gill, Danny Gatton, Chet Atkins, Roy Clarke... what have they got in common?... anybody?


Um, they play guitar?

(Or played in some cases)


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

zontar said:


> Um, they play guitar?
> 
> (Or played in some cases)


That's right! They like(d) to play guitar music! - Country style! And it sounds very good!
So, in all intended politeness, there's more to Country music than the lyrics.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

J-75 said:


> That's right! They like(d) to play guitar music! - Country style! And it sounds very good!
> So, in all intended politeness, there's more to Country music than the lyrics.


Well I knew they were guitar players--so I could have said--guitar players I've heard of.
None of them are exactly my cup of tea--but they were/are quite talented guitar players from what I've heard.
& at least Roy Clark & Chet Atkins went beyond being "mere" country players.

It is certainly possible to appreciate a musician's abilities without being a fan of the musical styles they play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

J-75 said:


> Redd Volkaert, Vince Gill, Danny Gatton, Chet Atkins, Roy Clarke... what have they got in common?... anybody?
> And, for those of you who 'kind of' like steel, check out David Hartley (and the late John Stannard, RIP) on YouTube - they're not what you'd expect.


They were/are all excellent guitar players.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I would definitely go and see this gal play.


If you like it, check out the album Me and Mabel which is my fave. And Live at Bluesville...been playing to that one all night tonight. 
She does a song on Me and Mabel thats called Queen Bee. Man she bullies that 6 string till its black and blue


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Some local players that I like a lot:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> If you like it, check out the album Me and Mabel which is my fave. And Live at Bluesville...been playing to that one all night tonight.
> She does a song on Me and Mabel thats called Queen Bee. Man she bullies that 6 string till its black and blue


Ok, found it.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Also some softer blues, again by Suzie Vinnick

A Canned Heat song I've always liked a lot





and with Rick Fines...classy stuff


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Listen to some Brian Setzer and you got a Jazz-Country-Blues-Billy mash of ridiculous talent. If I could play a quarter as good as that chap, I'd need no moral support...lol. But any who, there are some nice clips posted here. Some artists that are new to me for sure.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Gavz said:


> Listen to some Brian Setzer and you got a Jazz-Country-Blues-Billy mash of ridiculous talent. If I could play a quarter as good as that chap, I'd need no moral support...lol. But any who, there are some nice clips posted here. Some artists that are new to me for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386W


Yeah, I like Setzer's stuff too. He can turn it on pretty good...nice mix


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I know many people say JB has no sig sound of his own, but I say BS...hes the cleanest player around, and I think his sound is his own. He's a true master and knows how to build to a finale as good any of them.

An Exhilarating Performance of Sloe Gin by Blues guitarist Joe Bonamassa


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Another Canadian blues guy who's got some funky riffs...saw him in Muskoka a few winters ago. (Audio quality is a bit rough, but you'll get the drift)


----------

